# anyone looking for an experienced sales person



## skinny water (May 28, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a sales person with over 15 years experience that also loves the outdoors please PM me i would love to talk to you.

Thanks


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

PM Sent. Not sure if it worked though.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------

